# EKG and IV certs



## DevK (May 12, 2011)

I've been looking into getting IV and EKG certs. I'm in Colorado Springs, and so far, all I've found is an IV class through Memorial Health Systems that's in October(need it sooner than that, huh?) and absolutely nothing for EKG. Any ideas where I could go? I'd prefer to stay here but if I need to stay a weekend in Denver a few times it's do-able, just not on the top of my list.


----------



## Deltachange (May 13, 2011)

I honestly have been looking as well, and I finally had to just do my IV class in denver. Healthone is a decent place to look, I learned a lot more than just the basics at my IV class. They also offer a basic EKG course that I have heard good things about but I believe it is longer than a few weekends.

Hope this helps.

BTW, where did you get your EMT?


----------



## Lorianne2010 (May 13, 2011)

*IV Therapy*

Hi Dev,

I just finished my IV Therapy course and am scheduled for my 8 final sticks in my ER rotation on Monday. I live west of the divide and I faced the same thing you are facing . I took mine with Health One EMS in Denver , it was a 2 1/2 day class . We started on a Friday Evening had class all day Saturday , took our finals on Sunday morning and practiced sticks the remainder of the day. I know they also offer an EKG interpretation class as well , although I have not taken that course yet but I am planning to. Hope this helps ....



Lori


----------



## medicstudent101 (May 13, 2011)

If situation & resources allow, go for your medic.


----------



## sir.shocksalot (May 14, 2011)

DevK said:


> I've been looking into getting IV and EKG certs. I'm in Colorado Springs, and so far, all I've found is an IV class through Memorial Health Systems that's in October(need it sooner than that, huh?) and absolutely nothing for EKG. Any ideas where I could go? I'd prefer to stay here but if I need to stay a weekend in Denver a few times it's do-able, just not on the top of my list.



I also recommend HealthONE EMS for those certifications, I think they offer classes every 2 months or so. Just head over to their website and take a look. Denver Health also offers those courses. 
Have you tried contacting AMR or C Springs FD? I know AMR has an in-house IV class that is only a few days long, I'm fairly sure they allow non employees to attend for a small fee.


----------



## clibb (May 15, 2011)

EKG is really hard to understand if you don't know the function and anatomy of the heart. All you'll be able to say is "oh and elevated ST segment" and won't know the intervention needed. I picked up Dubins book. It's an extremely good book and has helped me a lot when it comes to understanding EKGs.


----------



## Deltachange (May 15, 2011)

Dr. Dubins book is a great place to start, but having been studying from it and talking to paramedics, nothing beats having someone there that can explain points you just aren't understanding from the book.


----------



## sir.shocksalot (May 15, 2011)

EKG class for EMTs in Colorado just covers basic rhythms, ie. Sinus Rhythms, Junctional Rhythms, Ventricular Rhythms, premature contractions, PEA/Asystolie etc. Most classes rarely cover any 12-lead topics, since it isn't in the scope for most EMTs to place a 12-lead let alone read one.

Understanding EKGs requires both a good understanding of heart anatomy, and electrical physiology, both topics require a bit more study than any single EKG book. I recommend reading the cardiac section of any anatomy and physiology textbook before tackling an EKG book. Dubins is pretty good, the books I read are ECG's for the Emergency Physician by Matteu. It's a pretty in-depth book for further study rather than a starting text. I highly recommend it when you are a bit more comfortable with 12-lead topics like ST elevation, axis, and other EKG patterns.


----------



## DevK (May 15, 2011)

PPCC.

Also, I went to the Paramedic class's NR practical the other day and helped with the trauma assess and talked to the proctor a bit about these things and he said that if I were to be employed by a hospital(I'd rather do that, with AMR, right now all I can do is non-emergency and drunk people are only entertaining for so long..) that as part of my 'training' they would put me through IV, EKG or whatever else I needed? I talked to a tech who said the hospital is the one who trained him for catheders but I never thought to ask about that, has anyone else done it that way?


----------



## Deltachange (May 16, 2011)

Some of the companies around Colorado Springs do offer training for employees. However, it always looks good if you have the certs beforehand, and I know at least an IV cert is necessary for most hospital tech jobs in the Springs.


----------



## DevK (May 16, 2011)

Good to know... IV is a lot easier to find than EKG.


----------



## Flightorbust (Sep 25, 2011)

I only skimmed the post so I may have missed something But make sure you have your state. Its required before you can get an I.V. cert. Also Talk to Jeff Force at PPCC. He may be able to point ya to a class. I know PPCC does an I.V. class


----------



## Tigger (Sep 26, 2011)

Can someone give me a run-down on the EKG class? I need to pick up some CEUs and that sounds fairly interesting and useful if I end up staying out here after graduation. My basic class taught us how to preform 5 and 12 leads as well, is this common?


----------



## imadriver (Sep 26, 2011)

If you want the education value of it, as someone mentioned, Dr Dubin's (Dale Dubin, MD) "Rapid Interpretation of EKG's" is a great book. I'm an EMT-B as well and like to study these things just to know about it. The book is wrote out in a great way, and with a bit of humor mixed in.

(Sorry mods if I'm not suppose to advertise products or something! Not meaning to break any rules. Thanks.)


----------

